# Tv Selection Help - Wanted!!! New 250Rs - Need Tv



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

I posted on here a few months ago and received some valuable input.

My wife and I had originally tried to purchase used 2005 2500 series Suburban out of state a few months ago, but the deal fell thru b/c of a bad title.

We are now in the market for a new to us family tow vehicle in Michigan.

We have a brand new 2010 Outback 250RS with a dry unloaded weight of under 6000lbs (from Holman's).

We also bought a nice new Equalizer hitch set-up with 1000 lbs bars and P3 Prodigy Brake Controller.

Must haves in our new to us TV: safety, adequate power, solid braking and above average tow vehicle performance.

We have 2005 Chevy Tahoe LT w/ auto ride and a 3.42 rear end - but it is only rated for a total combined weight of 13,000lbs (6,000 TV and 7,000 TT).

The input I got when I first asked was that we will be near or over the max allowed total weight with the Tahoe and that the Tahoe has a short wheelbase for towing our new camper. I have weighed the new TT and the Tahoe with me in it and a full tank of gas. We basically have 1,000 lbs left for my wife, (2) kids and all of our stuff.

We have recently sold the family minivan in hopes of buying a solid used TV for our new camper.

Our family enjoys SUV's over pick-ups. We have (2) small children and tons of gear, so 4 passengers when we travel.

We have (3) vehicles that are within budget that we are currently considering.

Option A: A very well maintained 2005 Chevy Suburban 2500 LT series with quadrasteer and a 6.0L V-8 (and have not verified the rear gear yet). 76,000 miles and $23,000.

Option B: A good condition 2007 Eddie Bauer Expedition EL with 60,000 miles on it for $26,000.

Option C: A good condition 2006 Chevy Suburban 2500 LT series with 8.1L V-8 and 74,000 miles for $23,900.

Hoping to keep our purchase budget around $25-26k or less (otherwise I would buy Clarkley's Suburban).

I'm not 100% convinced that we must have a 2500 series TV, as my Tahoe pulls the camper (when it's unloaded) just fine. So we may be able to buy a nice 2007/2008 1500 series Suburban or Yukon XL with a 5.3 or 6.0L engine and be good. I'm hoping you guys can chime in with some valuable input/experiences and help our family buy the right TV. Obviously - I can't decide (lol).

Please share your thoughts.

Thank you for your help!

Faups


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I work for ford and I would say the 8.1L first then the 6.0L then the 5.4L. I am not totally sold on the quadrsteer either seems to me more stuff to break or wear out in the rear end. There is no replacement for displacement. How much would you drive the suv? That would make the difference in fuel mileage if you drive your tow vehicle every day. Another options would be a excursion with a V-10 or diesel.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Duanesz said:


> I work for ford and I would say the 8.1L first then the 6.0L then the 5.4L. I am not totally sold on the quadrsteer either seems to me more stuff to break or wear out in the rear end. There is no replacement for displacement. How much would you drive the suv? That would make the difference in fuel mileage if you drive your tow vehicle every day. Another options would be a excursion with a V-10 or diesel.


X2
Carey


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

X3

We ended up going with a diesel Excursion over the Suburban and never looked back. Good luck to you and let us know what you decide!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

As the owner of an 04 2500 Burb with the 8.1L engine...........go for it. That is a great tow vehicle and very comfy for a family.

We have really enjoyed ours, both as a TV and a daily driver for the DW.

Mark


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I towed my 25RSS with the Dodge 1500, V8, 5.2L. Its top speed on flat terrain was 60 mph and it really struggled to get there. Gas mileage without towing was 15 mpg, with towing was 8 mpg. After towing the 25RSS on two trips, a total of less than 800 miles, the transmission blew. The Dodge barely had 50k miles on the meter.

Sold the Dodge and replaced with a Ford F250, 7.3L diesel, 2WD, 120K miles on the meter. It tows the 25RSS with ease, making 60 mph without a burp. Gas mileage averages at 11 mpg with the camper in tow.

Diesel is the way to go for TT owners.


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a quick update - we are still looking but closer to buying a new to us TV.

Apparently 2005-2007 used 2500 series Suburbans sell F A S T.

We are down to a 2007 2500 series Burb with 80k miles or a 2007 GMC Yukon XL Denali (has a 6.2L and is rated to pull up to 7900lbs - per trailerlife.com).

The Suburban is in VA - so its a 10 hour drive from MI. The Denali is in MI and only 1.5 hours away.

Our van is gone/sold this Friday - so we will be buying a new TV very soon.

Thank you for all of the replies - I will update once we have our new/used TV.

Thanks,

Faups


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Faups said:


> Just a quick update - we are still looking but closer to buying a new to us TV.
> 
> Apparently 2005-2007 used 2500 series Suburbans sell F A S T.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I'd go with the 2500 Burb. Much more towing capability. If you ever want to upgrade TTs you have the power. Not so with the Denali.

Of course, this is just my opinion.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Just a quick update - we are still looking but closer to buying a new to us TV.
> 
> Apparently 2005-2007 used 2500 series Suburbans sell F A S T.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I'd go with the 2500 Burb. Much more towing capability. If you ever want to upgrade TTs you have the power. Not so with the Denali.

Of course, this is just my opinion.

Good luck.

Mark
[/quote]

Since you are ruling out crew cab pickups, I agree with everyone else. Go for a 2500 burb with the 8.1 if you can find one. We very nearly bought one 2yrs ago this summer that was a 2500 8.1 with the LT package. If they had come down another $1,000 we would likely be driving it now. Prices sure have changed - that one was $15,000. Our Ford V10 is awesome. The Crew Cab has a ton of room and the covered bed makes for a gigantic trunk.

-CC


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Well the search for a new family tow vehicle is finally over. We drove 4+ hours each way down to southern Ohio this past Saturday and picked up a very nice used 2007 2500 Series Suburban LT. It has a 6.0L engine and 4.10 rear end and only 57,xxx miles on it - it is rated to tow up to 8600lbs...so our family can load the TV and the 250RS with a ton of stuff and still be safely within our towing capacities.

Thank you for all of the input. Our first camping trip with the new TV is just (3) weeks away!

Thanks,

Faups


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck with your new TV!! Great to hear the search is over...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds great! Congrats on the new to you Burb!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats! How about some pictures? We love pictures!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Faups said:


> Well the search for a new family tow vehicle is finally over. We drove 4+ hours each way down to southern Ohio this past Saturday and picked up a very nice used 2007 2500 Series Suburban LT. It has a 6.0L engine and 4.10 rear end and only 57,xxx miles on it - it is rated to tow up to 8600lbs...so our family can load the TV and the 250RS with a ton of stuff and still be safely within our towing capacities.
> 
> Thank you for all of the input. Our first camping trip with the new TV is just (3) weeks away!
> 
> ...


Congrats....

I also have some Happy facts for you







your trucks GVWR is 8600, you are rated to pull more than that







http://www.gmcertified.com/certified/pdf/2007/07Chevrolet_Suburban.pdf

I was looking for more detail as to the 411 rear..... nothing says much..... found 2008 guide http://www.gmc.com/pdf/Trailering_Guide.pdf

but either way, you are good to go, with more capacity than u thought you had


----------

